# 3 Stooges: Funny/Not Funny



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Not really cycling related but involves women.

What is it about the 3 Stooges do women not find funny? 

My last GF absolutely hated the 3 Stooges but she thought "Everybody Loves Raymond" was the funniest show on earth. 

What, or who, do women find funny?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

I have never understood why anyone would think the Three Stooges were funny. A bunch of overweight, grown men hitting each other in the head with various objects. I just don't get it. Why is that funny?


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

i think men like the whole slapstick thing, where they can just watch two guys do stupid stuff all day long, where as with women there should be a plot and lines (at least).


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Yep, there's definitely a gender divide when it comes to the Stooges I think. 

I've never been a fan of slapstick. I love good stand up, which is probably my favorite form of comedy. Rarely does a sitcom do it for me, but some of the really good stuff in recent decades (Seinfeld, Friends) can definitely make me chuckle.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Stooges Rock*

OMG I love those guys!! 
Absolute artistry to do what those guys could do, without actually poking someones eye out takes trust and skill, believe me! 

They are part of a long tradition of clowning and pratfalls - the Greeks had it, English Music Hall, Vaudeville, even Jackass. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaudeville

One of Moe's daughters wrote a memoir about growing up with her dad and her uncles - she described these hilarious afternoon poker games where they acted just like they did on film...they were just LIKE that, trying out gags all the time. 

SOITENLY not cerebral....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I used to watch the stooges when I was a kid. They were FUNNY! Curly was my favorite.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

What about the Marx Brothers?

Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

SilasCL said:


> What about the Marx Brothers?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know...


How about Ma and Pa Kettle? Chaplin...Geeze...the stuff was funny at the time and paved the way for modern comedy, but some of it hasn't aged well.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Whoa! Marx Brothers hasn't aged well?!?!

It has certainly aged, but how much pop culture from the 30s is even borderline relevant today? I think the Marx Brothers are still funny...and I was asking the women anyways!

Silas


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Laurel & Hardy handshake*

I was just curious as to what, particularly, women find humorous. For example, my X abosolutely hated the 3 Stooges but she thought "Everybody Loves Raymond" was all that and a bag of chips. 

So, when answering a female's personal ad for someone "with a sense of humor" means don't take her to a 3 Stooges film festival for a first date.

Anyway, even though I love the Stooges (Iggy too) I adore Laurel & Hardy even more.

BTW Cilas, good call on the Marx Bros.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

My sister and I watched the Stooges after school when we were kids (elementary school age) and we loved it. But now I cannot sit through 5 minutes. So maybe it's a maturity thing??

Now Marx Brothers I appreciated more the older I got.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Inflict*



vonteity said:


> I have never understood why anyone would think the Three Stooges were funny. A bunch of overweight, grown men hitting each other in the head with various objects. I just don't get it. Why is that funny?


Because pain=funny.


----------

